# [Wet Thumb Forum]-26 gallon Black Brush Algae farm



## C. Masse (Jan 6, 2004)

My first post on these boards, thought I'd start with some pics of my tank.

You'll notice I have a slight algae problem...


















Here's a close-up of some cory's










Japonica heaven










I actually enjoy the black brush algae very much. It has formed a nice thick carpet along my rock formations. My real problem right now is staghorn and thread algae. I'm not sure what the cause is but I suspect I have an over abundance of phosphates in the system. I plan on purchasing a phosphate test (and nitrate test) soon to confirm my suspicions.

I'm curious what others think of my setup. Do you like the layout? What would you change if you could?

Any recommendations on how I can control my algae problems without losing all of the black brush algae?

Any other helpful advice would be appreciated.

Thanks
Chris

[This message was edited by C. Masse on Wed March 03 2004 at 10:24 PM.]


----------



## C. Masse (Jan 6, 2004)

My first post on these boards, thought I'd start with some pics of my tank.

You'll notice I have a slight algae problem...


















Here's a close-up of some cory's










Japonica heaven










I actually enjoy the black brush algae very much. It has formed a nice thick carpet along my rock formations. My real problem right now is staghorn and thread algae. I'm not sure what the cause is but I suspect I have an over abundance of phosphates in the system. I plan on purchasing a phosphate test (and nitrate test) soon to confirm my suspicions.

I'm curious what others think of my setup. Do you like the layout? What would you change if you could?

Any recommendations on how I can control my algae problems without losing all of the black brush algae?

Any other helpful advice would be appreciated.

Thanks
Chris

[This message was edited by C. Masse on Wed March 03 2004 at 10:24 PM.]


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

To be honest, I LOVE this tank!

It looks a lot like a riverbank scene, IMO. I can't give yo much advice on removing--I've only encountered small patches and it was taken care of via physical removal. Other than that, though, your tank looks fantastic. Specs?

______________________________
It's bio*tope*, not biotype.


----------



## C. Masse (Jan 6, 2004)

Hiya skylsdale, thanks for the compliment!

Stats are as follows...

26 gallon bowfront (All Glass Aquarium...I think)
55w power compact 
Fluval 104 cannister filter

*Nutrient levels*
pH 7.8
ammonia 0.0 mg/L
nitrites 0.1-0.2mg/L
nitrates 20-40 mg/L
phosphorus 0.25 mg/L
GH >200 mg/L
KH 70 mg/L
No CO2 added

*Plants:*
Various Crypt spp. (wendtii, lutea, lucens, ciliata, and balansae)
Micro sword-lilaeopsis
Corkscrew Vals
Rotala indica (rotifunda?)
Didiplis diandre (not show just added today)
Red tiger lotus (Nymphaea)
Anubias nana

*Critters*
5 Bleeding Heart tetras
18 Neon tetras
2 Black Mollies
3 Ottos
4 Bronze Cory catfish
4-6 Amano shrimp
4-6 Red Cherry shrimp
Unknown number of apple and ramshorn snails

Looks like my phosphorus levels aren't the problem but my nitrates look a little high. (just bought the test kits today)


----------



## danNYC (Aug 27, 2003)

I love the way it looks also!.. good luck and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

For what it's worth, I would call that black brush algae, not black beard. Brush algae is short and looks bristly, but it is soft. Beard algae is finer and grows longer, tangled and flowing filaments. Both are dark colored.

Regardless, it can be pretty decorative when it isn't growing on your plants.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Ben fishin (Feb 5, 2004)

I really like the setup, it has nice vertical appeal with the hardscaping(rocks) that isn't too overwhelming. The algae helps it look more natural.


----------



## C. Masse (Jan 6, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Roger Miller:
> For what it's worth, I would call that black brush algae, not black beard. Brush algae is short and looks bristly, but it is soft. Beard algae is finer and grows longer, tangled and flowing filaments. Both are dark colored.
> ...


Doh!

Original post corrected. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I think its a wonderful tank. Some vaccumming might clean up the substrate and you may want to relodate the hardware that is showing but I like the design placement and colors. Everything is very complimentary.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------

